# Professional body confirming critical skills



## User50 (Aug 16, 2020)

Good day, 

I was issued a letter from a professional body confirming my critical skills over 14 months ago which I used to apply for a critical skills TRP. 

Do I need a new letter because it's been more than 6 months, or can I use the same letter when applying for a critical skills PRP?

Much thanks.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

I dont think skills really expire. So the old letter should do. What expires is stuff like police clearance, medical etc coz one can commit a crime anytime and one can get sick anytime. But skills dont really expire in any case they get better


----------

